# Homing pigeon (?) for adoption, Maryland



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

This bird was found by a women who said it was unable to fly. She brought it to my vet and theyve had it there for awhile now. She tried to release him and said he came back to her, and did not fly. I brought him home worried they would try to release it again, as it obviously isn't a wild bird! Not sure of his flying abilities.

I thought he may be a good potential pal for my disabled Lewis, but I think he's just too much bird. Obviously quite intelligent and a looker too! He's terrified as of now but they say he's quite friendly at the vets office, I think he'd make a good pet.

I can't get my photo app to work, will post pictures as soon as I can. It's a tall bird, large white cere with kind of bumpy white rings around his eyes. He's mostly white with a grey feathers and a dark grey/purply around his neck. Stunning fella. No band.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

He flies just fine, took him up to my screened in balcony and he was eager to stretch his wings!
Here's a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyL2V-UOgms&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

How is he interacting with Lewis? May be i should ask on the other thread.
But nice pigeons though. I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

All update in Lewis thread


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Please help! This beautiful bird needs to fly, and think! One look in his eyes and you can tell he's gleaming intelligence and busting with energy. He doesnt belong in a house cage with a disabled bird. He has no time limit and can stay here as long as he needs, but I'd love to see him in a loft/aviary environment. He's one cool bird.


----------

